# PA Winter Services 2011-12



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Start of the season October 30 2011


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

New skid I brought home during the blizzard


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures, How much snow did you end up getting? We only got around 3/4".


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice looking trucks and great job.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

How did the new ford do?


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

That 350 looks nice! Nice work..putting a salter on either one of those?

Wheres the bigger pic of your avatar lol? I'm sure I'm not the only one thinking of asking the same question lol


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Any more issues witht the V10 overheating?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, everything went really well despite this sneak attack storm.

I ran the 350 from 7am when I drove up to NY to get the skid to 11pm when we finished plowing. Not one issue except the right hub wont turn. (Any suggestions, guess it needs to be replaced)

The V10 also ran as good as it could for a 132,000 mile plow truck No overheating, even with the super heavy wet snow and a rookie driver.

Got about 5-6" in the lehigh Valley.

I got a brand new Buyers 2 yard poly to go on the 350, just didnt have a chance to mount it yet. Also the skid needs to go in for service, the hydraulic oil is all milky white and the hydro quick attach is not working.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

Nice pics ....that was a mess of a storm in lehigh valley. i picked up pallet of bag salt on friday afternoon before the storm. If you ever need a hand in the area give me a shout


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Love the pics and your slogan, LOL LOL:laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad to hear that some parts of PA ussmileyflag has snow to plow. Thumbs Up


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

srl28;1334829 said:


> Wheres the bigger pic of your avatar lol? I'm sure I'm not the only one thinking of asking the same question lol


This guy has the right questions....


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

1/21/12 Its about time....


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Enjoy.....


----------



## Chris92789 (Jan 20, 2012)

Man your signature is funny haha. you could take that dirty lol


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Chris92789;1423782 said:


> Man your signature is funny haha. you could take that dirty lol


Sure does get a few laughs


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

What do you service for lots?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

BOSSMAN21;1425320 said:


> What do you service for lots?


I have 11 acres all commercial/industrial, I do it for a large landscape firm based an hour away near Philly. They do all the summer work and sub the plowing to me. It's nice only one invoice to email and it comes on day 30


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

MatthewG;1425348 said:


> I have 11 acres all commercial/industrial, I do it for a large landscape firm based an hour away near Philly. They do all the summer work and sub the plowing to me. It's nice only one invoice to email and it comes on day 30


Heck, that works out nice. BTW, nice truck, that stainless V looks awesome on that Ford!


----------

